# [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?



## poiu (1. Januar 2015)

*[Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Perixx MX-3000 Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht für unter 15 Euro? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim letzten Review der Zelotes T80 Maus wurde mir in einem Forum die Perixx Produkte empfohlen, die Mäuse haben sehr gute Amazon Bewertungen und interessante Preise, nicht lange überlegt und Maus bestellt.

Die technischen Spezifikationen klingen auf dem Papier fantastisch, Acht Tasten, variable gewichte, bis zu 8200 dpi, Omron µ-Switsches, Laser....

Video Zusammenfassung​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KQ0zGIn1Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lieferumfang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Packung offenbart einen reichlichen Inhalt, neben der Maus, einer nicht mehr so üblichen Treiber CD, findet man eine Packung Gewichte und Ersatzgleitpads für die Maus.


Schon die Verpackung macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck, der äußere Schein trügt nicht und setzt sich beim Inhalt fort, die Maus sieht sehr hochwertig und es gibt keinerlei Verarbeitungsmängel.

Die Unterschale besteht aus matten Kunststoff, die Oberschale ist lackiert und als Augenfang gibt es einen 3D Effekt, ähnlich dem der alten MX518 von Logitech.

Der restliche Verpackungsinhalt macht auch einen Guten Eindruck, selbst die Gewichte befinden sich in einer kleinen Metallschachtel.


Technische Daten

Hauptverantwortlich für die technischen Eckdaten, ist der ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor von Avago. 
*** - Products[/URL]

Die äußere Verarbeitungsqualität setzt sich im Inneren fort, die Platine sieht sauber verarbeitet aus und deutlich hochwertiger als die der Zelotes T80.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2015/01/01/1.jpg
http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2015/01/01/IMG_3754.jpg


Der Hersteller hat auch nicht zu viel versprochen, sowohl der Sensor als auch die Omron Switsches sind wirklich vorhanden.
Letztere aber nur bei der linken und rechten Maustaste, der Microswitsch für die mittlere Maustaste stammt von Huano.


Bedienung und Ergonomie

Diese Punkte sind sehr subjektiv und abhängig davon wie der Anwender, seine Maus verwendet. Einige heben diese an andere ziehen diese über denn Tisch usw. aber natürlich auch von der Hand selbst, wir haben halt alle unterschiedliche Hände 

Die MX-3200 zählt eindeutig zu denn ergonomischen Rechtshänder Mäusen, die tasten, sind gut erreichbar und bieten einen kurzen Tastenweg. Einzig die Tasten für um die dpi zahl einzustellen sind aufgrund ihrer Größe und ungünstigen Position, nicht so ideal.

Das Mausrad bietet eine leichte Rasterung, die kaum hörbar ist, die Radtaste ist wie oft gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Das Gewicht der Maus ist von 100g bis 130g in 5g Schritten sehr einfach durch einen Schacht an der Unterseite veränderbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gewichte sehen aus wie Patronen und die Halterung, wie ein Trommel Revolver, einfach und bewährt.
Einziges Mako, bei der hier ausgelieferten Maus war die Halterung nicht fest, und lies sich herausziehen.
Ein doppelseitiges Klebepad war zwar vorhanden, aber die Schutzlasche noch drauf, ein meiner Meinung nach unerheblicher Fehler, der verzeih bar ist und vielleicht auch beabsichtigt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Software zur Konfiguration findet man auf der miniCD und auf der Herstellerseite, auf der CD findet man noch ein Mehrsprachiges und gut bebilldertes Handbuch. Die Software selsbt hat gepackt grade mal 3,6MB und belegt im laufenden Betrieb mit 3MB kaum an Arbeitsspeicher RAM, vorbildlich.

Der Funktionsumfang ist aber ordentlich, alle Tasten lasen sich frei konfigurieren, die sensivität der Maus, des Rades einstellen, bei der zusätzlichen Beleuchtung kann der Anwender aus 32 Farben wählen und Intensität und Leuchteffekte beeinflussen, ein Ausschalten ist problemlos möglich.

Alle diese Einstellungen lassen sich dann in fünf Profilen abspeichern.

Alltagseinsatz

Die Perixx Maus ist sowohl fürs Gaming als auch fürs Office geeignet, während die Zeltoes T80 eher eine bessere Office Maus mit guter Ergonomie für große Hände ist, haben wir es bei der MX3200 Maus eindeutig mit einer vollwertigen und hochwertige Gaming Maus. Das Merkt man vor allem in Spielen jeglicher Art, verglichen mit eine G9x von Logitech.

Fazit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Perixx Maus bietet viel für sehr wenig Geld, bekannte Hersteller lassen sich ähnliche Funktionen drei, oder viermal so hoch honorieren.
Wer also auf einen bekannten Markennamen verzichten kann, bekommt eine solide Maus.

Von denn technischen Punkten kann man die Maus nur Punkten, überraschend was man für so wenig Geld bekommt.

Wie so oft bleiben die subjektiven Punkte: Ergonomie und das Design.
Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, wem das Äußere der Maus gefällt oder ihm das egal ist, kann hier bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Die Maus gibt es übrigens in drei Farbkombinationen;
Rot/Schwarz (MX-3000R),
Silber/Weiß (MX-3000W),
Schwarz (MX-3000B),

Die Preise schwanken zwischen 14,99 bis 17,99€ die Rote Farbvariante war beim Kaufdatum die günstigste, aktuell ist die weiser auch günstig.


*Pro*

+ 600 bis 8200 dpi einstellbar
+ Verarbeitung
+ Ergonomie
+ Lieferumfang
+ variables Gewicht
+ acht Tasten
+ Software leicht zu bedienen und sparsam beim Hauptspeicher (nur Windows)
+ Preis/Leistung
+ Ersatzgleitpads

*Neutral*

 o glatte Oberfläche, kann beim schwitzen stören
 o dpi Tasten eher ungeeignet für andere Funktionen



*Negativ*

- Man überlegt noch eine zu bestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS kleine Anmerkung es gibt noch eine Perixx MX-1800 zum gleichen Preis, die hat etwas andere Spezifikationen aber wohl mit dem  Avago ADNS3090 (Optisch LED) einen besseren Sensor.


----------



## azzih (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Hmm kannte ich gar nicht die Maus, gutes Review. Ist der Hersteller irgendwie mit Roccat verbandelt, weil die Software 1:1 aussieht wie die von meiner Roccat Maus?
Ansonsten klingt das erstmal nicht schlecht, aber bei Mäusen muss man erstmal 1-2 Jahre ins Land ziehen lassen um zu sehen wie Abnutzung und Haltbarkeit so sind. Viele nutzen sich recht schnell ab und Tasten fangen an zu quietschen oder ähnliche Nervigkeiten.


----------



## poiu (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Nein glaube ich nicht, kann aber sein das beide auf denn gleichen Fertiger zurückgreifen, der Hersteller ist aber schon länger dabei hab nenn Review von 2004 gefunden

also seit zehn Jahren gehen bei mir keine Mäuse mehr wirklich kaputt, und bei 15€ nach Zwei Jahren kann die Kaputt gehen X-D


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Für welches Grip ist die Maus geeignet ?


----------



## poiu (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

mit Grip meinst du Oberflächen? 


wie andere laser ungeeignet auf Glas sonst keienrlei Probleme


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



poiu schrieb:


> mit Grip meinst du Oberflächen?




Er meint das hier:
http://z5.ifrm.com/30005/144/0/p1076123/1341454553883.png


----------



## poiu (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

haha ja  sorry bin heute nicht so ganz da

Also ich fidne die liegt gut in der Hand, aber iwei ich scho ngeschrieben hatte die Glatte Oberfläche könnte aber Kontraproduktiv sein


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Sieht nach nem 0815-Palmgripdesign aus.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Schade, ich spiel nämlich Claw. Oh mann wollte mir eine bestellen um zu testen.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Palmgrip ist doch auch das was die guten alten Logitech G5 und die MX518 hatten, oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Jop.


Palm:
Die ganze Hand liegt auf der Maus. Leute mit kleinen Händen oder Leute mit grossen Mäusen (mx518, g400s, g502 usw.) spielen meistens so.

Claw:
Die Finger sind gekrümmt und die Maus wird zwischen den Fingerspitzen und der Handwurzel gehalten.

Fingertip:
Du berührst die Maus nur mit den Fingerspitzen, nicht mit der Handfläche. Normalerweise "klemmt" man die Maus an den Seiten zwischen Daumen und Ringfinger ein. Ich halte meine Maus auch so.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Aso dann ist die Sache ja klar. Jeder Zocker hat also seine eigene Vorliebe. Kein Wunder hab ich früher immer die G5 und MX518 etc. bevorzugt. Ich hab keine kleinen Hände, hab aber trotzdem schon immer am gernsten eine Maus gehabt, bei der man den Großteil der Hand auflegt während die Mausoberseite auch noch angenehm ballig geformt ist. Deswegen hab ich mir auch nie so eine Razer (z.B. Lachesis) geholt, obwohl die früher bei vielen Leuten ziemlich beliebt war. Oder die Logitech G9/G9x. Diese Form ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Dann schaut euch doch die MX1800 an die kostet auch nur 14,99€ und hat ja einen variable  schale und wie ich jetzt erfahren hab dank avago 3090 sogar besseren sensor.

Von der verarbetung macht ihr da für 15€ nicht viel falsch ich finde die einfach  wenn ich da dran denke das da einige marken sich wohl dumm und dämlich verdienen Turtle Beach Grip 500, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

super Geschenk weiß doch keiner außer den nForen Leiten das die 15€ kostet


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Naja aber ich setz eigentlich nur noch auf optische Sensoren... Gibts die auch optisch?


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

die MX1800 ist LED die MX3000 Laser


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Sehr schickes Review.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Schöner Test, sieht fast so aus wie meine Sharkoon Drakonia Black (gleicher Sensor auch). 
Eignet sich eine der beiden auch für kleine Hände? 
Meine Schwester hat momentan die Logitech MK260 und würde nichts viel größeres haben wollen.


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

danke, die drakonia hab ich auch auf dem Schirm

ui keine Ahnung, die ist in der Mitte schon höher ich würde eher mittelgroße und große Hände sagen

ist da nicht so eine laptop Maus besser?

Perixx PERIMICE-307R, High Performance Maus - USB - Rot: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

da steht zwar nicht programmierbar aber ich hab da so ein Tool gefunden, da ging das auch bei der zelotes


----------



## Slezer (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Hab auch eine Tastatur von Perixx, habe mich durch die amazon Bewertungen verleiten lassen die Tastatur zu kaufen. Naja einmal perixx nie wieder..


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Na ja man kann da nicht von den Tastas auf die Mäuse zurück schließen, weil das bestimmt anderer Fertiger ist wo die die bestellen und die Tastatur sehen schon auf denn Bilder nicht so toll aus.

Ich kenne die Tastaturen von dehnen nicht, aber die Mäuse scheinen echt


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Laptopmäuse sind ne gute Idee, schlag ich ihr mal vor.
Ich hab passend zu meiner Maus die Sharkoon Skiller, da ist alles am Klappern, während die Maus bereits ne kaputte Taste (Hardscoping ) und nen Wackelkontakt am Sensor hatte.


----------



## freezy94 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Super Review!

Ich habe die MX-3000b und eine schicke Tastatur die voll programmierbar ist. Ein Vorredner sagt ein mal Perixx, nie wieder Perixx. Ich sage dazu genau das Gegenteil. Hohe Qualität, guter Service, niedriger Preis. (meine Meinung, aber es gibt ja immer unterschiedliche Meinungen)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



poiu schrieb:


> Einzig die Tasten für um die dpi zahl einzustellen sind aufgrund ihrer Größe und ungünstigen Position, nicht so ideal.


IMO sollte das als Negativpunkt im Fazit aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Ist es Zufall das mich die Software, Form der Maus und die Verpackung an Sharkoon erinnert?




> *Negativ*
> 
> - Man überlegt noch eine zu bestellen.


Was willst du uns denn damit sagen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Ich denke, dass das P/L so gut ist  deswegen will man noch eine


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Ja aber das wäre doch kein Nachteil, sondern ein Vorteil?


----------



## evilmane666 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Es is doch schon ein wahsin sogar eine Einsteiger Maus von logite... Und razer kostet locker das doppelte ich Frage mich was mit der ganzen Kohle passiert in Forschung und Innovation wird sie wohl ned investiert sonst gäbe es wohl keine gleichwertige / bessere für einen Bruchteil davon ist wieder mal ein gutes beispiel wie Konzerne denken ( irgendwo steht jemand auf der unser total überteuertes produkt kauft )


----------



## Darkscream (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



> Ist es Zufall das mich die Software, Form der Maus und die Verpackung an Sharkoon erinnert?



Ist kein Zufall, auch die Software ist die gleiche und funktioniert bei beiden Herstellern. Ich habe ein baugleiches Perixx Modell zur Drakonia hier, welches sich auch mit der Sharkoon Software programmieren lässt.
4 von 4 Leuten finden sie auch besser als eine G700 von Logitech


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



Ion schrieb:


> Ja aber das wäre doch kein Nachteil, sondern ein Vorteil?


Für deinem Geldbeutel ?  Ich denke es war ein kleines Späßchen am Ende eines Reviews


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Guck dir mal die Sharkoon Darkonia an  
Auch eine günstige, aber dennoch sehr Gute Maus


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> IMO sollte das als Negativpunkt im Fazit aufgeführt werden.



jein als dpi Taste Ok aber du hast recht hab ich vergessen im Fazit zu erwähnen, die Tasten mit anderen Funktionen zu belegen macht nicht viel sinn.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Januar 2015 ist auch eine weiße Variante im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet.



hihihi ja ich bei Geizhals angemerkt das die fehlt die haben die angelget deshalb ist die nun gelistet 



Ion schrieb:


> Ist es Zufall das mich die Software, Form der Maus und die Verpackung an Sharkoon erinnert?
> Was willst du uns denn damit sagen?





Darkscream schrieb:


> Ist kein Zufall, auch die Software ist die gleiche und funktioniert bei beiden Herstellern. Ich habe ein baugleiches Perixx Modell zur Drakonia hier, welches sich auch mit der Sharkoon Software programmieren lässt.
> 4 von 4 Leuten finden sie auch besser als eine G700 von Logitech



SpeCnaZ hat es erfasst, da ich nicht wirklich viel negatives finden konnte etwas spaß am ende gemacht 

@Darkscream

überraschst mich null es gibt da ja einige Hersteller die Mäuse fertigen und die bestellen halt dort alle, überschneidungen somit nicht ausgeshclossen



evilmane666 schrieb:


> Es is doch schon ein wahsin sogar eine Einsteiger Maus von logite... Und razer kostet locker das doppelte ich Frage mich was mit der ganzen Kohle passiert in Forschung und Innovation wird sie wohl ned investiert sonst gäbe es wohl keine gleichwertige / bessere für einen Bruchteil davon ist wieder mal ein gutes beispiel wie Konzerne denken ( irgendwo steht jemand auf der unser total überteuertes produkt kauft )



Du hast aber bisher null von der Marke gehört, dabei gibt es die schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren
ich hab durch zufall mitbekommen das wir  die schonmal in der Redaktion getestet haben 2004

Wenn die also kein Marketing buget haben können die die Produkte billiger anbieten

Das wäre aber nur ein von vielen Kostenpunkten


----------



## Ion (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Alles klar 
Die Maus ist mir leider zu leicht, ich brauche mindestens 150g in der Hand. Alles in allem super Review


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.

Dann musst du die Gewichtshalterung entfernen und nenn Klumpen Metal einsetzen


----------



## sav (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Ein sehr schönes Review. 

Machst du über die Perixx MX-1800B auch ein Review?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> IMO sollte das als Negativpunkt im Fazit aufgeführt werden.



Ehrlich gemeinte Frage: Wie oft wechselst du deine CPI, dass dieser Knopf für dich relevant ist? 


Ich mache das selber so gut wie nie - die einzige Ausnahme ist The Witcher 1, da sind 800 CPI ingame trotz niedrigster Einstellung immer noch bei etwa 10cm/360 (bin mir von CSGO her etwa 70cm/360 gewohnt   ).


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



sav schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Review.
> 
> Machst du über die Perixx MX-1800B auch ein Review?



schwer zu sagen, die soll auch sehr interessant sein



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ehrlich gemeinte Frage: Wie oft wechselst du deine CPI, dass dieser Knopf für dich relevant ist?
> 
> .



Als dpi taste okay und ähnliche funktionen


----------



## sav (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Ich lass mich einfach von dir Überraschen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ehrlich gemeinte Frage: Wie oft wechselst du deine CPI, dass dieser Knopf für dich relevant ist?


Meine Nutzungsweise ist gar nicht wichtig an der Stelle. Ich denke nur, dass es sinnvoll ist, eine ungünstige Größe und Position einer Taste auch im Fazit zu erwähnen, denn wenn man darüber im Fließtext erfährt, nimmt man das erst einmal als negative Eigenschaft der Maus wahr (und erfährt gar nicht darüber, wenn man nicht den gesamten Test liest). Auch wenn man selbst eine Funktion kaum oder gar nicht nutzt, ist sie ja doch vorhanden und womöglich kaufentscheidend für einen Leser des Tests. Da in der Übersicht am Ende des Tests auch subjektiv eher unwichtige positive Eigenschaften (z. B. "sparsam beim Hauptspeicher") erwähnt werden, hat es mich erstaunt, dass dieser Punkt später nicht mehr aufgegriffen wird. Da ich nicht wusste, ob die Kritik absichtlich nicht erwähnt wird oder nur unter den Tisch gefallen ist, habe ich mir erlaubt, poiu darauf hinzuweisen.

Um die Frage als solche zu beantworten: Meine private EC1 Evo nutze ich durchgehend mit 2.300 DPI. Bei der Dark Glider am Redaktions-PC (reine Office-Nutzung) verwende ich 5.000 oder 6.000 DPI, falls mal ein Kollege an den PC will, schalte ich ihm zuliebe bisweilen auf 3.200 oder 2.400 DPI herunter.


----------



## poiu (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

So wer überlegt eine zu kaufen sollte sich beeilen, hab vorhin mit Perixx gesprochen alle Mäuse laufen aus, deshalb ist der Preis auch gesenkt worden.

deshalb macht ei ntest der MX 1800 auch keinen sinn

PS.

Hallo Stephan

bin da jetzt denn Kompromiss eingegangen und das unter neutral erwähnt, als dpi taste ist das ja okay nur für andere funktionen ist die einfach nicht so Ideal.

aber wenn ich so überlege keine maus gehebat wo die dpi Taste sinnvoll mit anderen funktionen belegbar wäre


----------



## sav (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Sehr schade, ich fand die Mäuse von Perixx immer sehr interessant.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

@ PCGH_Stephan:  Verkümmert bei 6000dpi nicht langsam die Muskulatur in der Hand ?


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

Hi,

hier schonmal ein Maus Roundup 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k6_u07ZaoU


ggf kommt da bald eine Text Review aktuell huste ich mir die Seele aus dem Leib  und somit null Bock ^^


----------



## poiu (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Perixx MX-3000  Gaming Laser Maus mit 8200dpi, variablen Gewicht, acht Tasten  für unter 15 Euro?*

die Perixx Maus nach einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung 

ich nutze die Maus Privat und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, Probleme, Macken oder Ausfallerscheinungen hat die Maus bisher keine gezeigt. Einzig auf der linken seite geht etwas die Farbe ab aber das sieht man eigentlich kaum






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

